# Headphone Amps



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

What's the deal with headphone amps? I'm on headphone.com and the cheapest one they sell is $399! That's outragous! To power some headphones?! 

Why? 

From there they go up into the thousands of dollars! 

What makes them soo expensive?


----------



## xikteny (Sep 26, 2007)

I know this isn't really an answer to your question, but have you considered building one?
When I built a my Millett Hybrid, I didn't spend anywhere close to the $750 that HeadRoom is asking. Though to be fair, their version is a bit more... high end, at least compared to the version I built.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> What's the deal with headphone amps? I'm on headphone.com and the cheapest one they sell is $399! That's outragous! To power some headphones?!
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


They rock. Thats why.  You can find them cheaper though.


----------



## BillPleasant (Nov 23, 2007)

I have used the previous version of this one for almost 10 years on my AKGs and I've never had a problem with it at all:













http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/ART-HeadAMP-Four-Output-Stereo-Headphone-Amp-?sku=240368


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

kimokalihi said:


> What's the deal with headphone amps? I'm on headphone.com and the cheapest one they sell is $399! That's outragous! To power some headphones?!
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Headroom has the AirHead that is around $100, if I remember correctly.

There are amps out there for any price range. The price is mostly driven by low volume sales and occasionally complicated (but tiny) designs. It is hard to make a really good AND really small amp.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

I can foresee a much higher volume of sales if the price drobbed down around $100 or less. I was kind of considering the HD595 Sennheiser headphones because for $200 on headphone.com until I saw that I'd have to drop another $400 on an amp or I won't get the best sound out of them and I don't want to spend $200 on some headphones unless they're going to perform to their fullest.

Maybe in the future I'll do some more shopping around or get the one posted above. I've got way too many things I want and I just can't have them all unfortunately. H701, w505, PDX amps, want to build a bmx bike(did so on the internet and it came out to $1,200+), upgrade my pc, buy a subaru outback sport hatchback 5spd turbo, build some nice pc speakers, home theatre(everything), the list never ends it seems. 

All I've got to do is become a millionaire...hmm. I'll get back to you guys when I figure out how to do it. Definately gonna have a full install gallery and writeup on that one if I ever figure it out!


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

What are you expectation with a headphone amp.

If you don't need to be portable, try the headphnoe output on a receiver or preamp you have around.

There is also DIY.

Try doing some reasearch on HeadFi.org. 

check out these

Little dot

http://cgi.ebay.com/Little-Dot-2-He...oryZ3280QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Better built cmoy,

http://cgi.ebay.com/Audiophile-Caff...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Go-vibe

http://cgi.ebay.com/Go-Vibe-V6-Head...oryZ3274QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

PA2V2

http://cgi.ebay.com/PA2V2-Headphone...oryZ3274QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

That should get you started.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

First off, I'm not sure what to expect but I want excellent sound quality and good low end since I don't seem to be getting that off any cheaper headphones. 

All I know is everyone who's into headphones like we are into car audio is all about how you can't get good sound out of headphones without an amp. So that's why I want it. Mainly because I don't want to spend the money on some nice headphones if they're only going to perform at 1/2 or 2/3 their potential. 

Also, I don't know what I'm supposed to be looking for in an amp or even really in headphones except those reviews and scores on headphone.com. According to those reviews 595 got 5 star review and the review they wrote on it sounded pretty nice. $200 isn't too bad to begin with so I would now need to find a good amp to match nicely with those headphones but I don't know what I'm looking for.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.pacificvalve.us/Headphones.html

or a denon dcd 1650 ( not the ar version )

and this cable from radioshack


http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...1&origkw=y-cable&kw=y-cable&parentPage=search


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

How about this guy?

http://www.amb.org/audio/mini3/


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

seagrasser said:


> What are you expectation with a headphone amp.
> 
> If you don't need to be portable, try the headphnoe output on a receiver or preamp you have around.
> 
> ...


I have heard good things about ALL these options that he just listed. x2 on them.


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

Dont buy one unless you have very high impedance headphones. The 595's have a 50-ohm impedance where something like the Senn 600's have a 300-ohm impedance.

For example, my Grado 225's have a 32-ohm impedance - everything can drive them just fine. When I had my 580's, I did find an amp to be useful (I had a Creek OBH-11).

The only reason to get one is if your source cant drive the 'phone enough. Or if you generally believe amps have a "sound" or "character" or some other garbage.


BTW - buy all your stuff at Head-fi.org unless you really want to use Headroom's return policy. You can find almost everything used there at good prices and in good condition.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Another option for the DIYer would be one of the small little altoid amps(build it), do a search for them......Pretty inconspicious and relatively nice IIRC.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

what about this cable.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...1&origkw=y-cable&kw=y-cable&parentPage=search


and a high end car cd player of your choice ?


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

I didnt now there was any such thing as headphone amps


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Either did I until a few months ago. I was like, wtf? How come the impedances are soo high?


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

hey i found this headphone amp when i was trying to find a DAC....

http://www.homehifi.co.uk/main/main.html

it can be had on ebay for about 150 or so....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Optical-Coax-Di...ZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118#ebayphotohosting


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

i have used this before too.

http://www.boostaroo.com/


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Tommythecat said:


> Dont buy one unless you have very high impedance headphones. The 595's have a 50-ohm impedance where something like the Senn 600's have a 300-ohm impedance.
> 
> 
> BTW - buy all your stuff at Head-fi.org unless you really want to use Headroom's return policy. You can find almost everything used there at good prices and in good condition.



I agree with this to a point. The headphone's efficiency also needs to be accounted for. @99db it is not the most efficient and could benefit from a little boost.

You should really listen to them unamplified first and see what you think.

X2 on checking out Head FI


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

I have some 595s running straight of a PC right now. Just ordered a bithead, so I'll let folks know how much of a diff it makes.

The 595s are excellent by themselves, btw


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> First off, I'm not sure what to expect but I want excellent sound quality and good low end since I don't seem to be getting that off any cheaper headphones.
> 
> All I know is everyone who's into headphones like we are into car audio is all about how you can't get good sound out of headphones without an amp. So that's why I want it. Mainly because I don't want to spend the money on some nice headphones if they're only going to perform at 1/2 or 2/3 their potential.
> 
> Also, I don't know what I'm supposed to be looking for in an amp or even really in headphones except those reviews and scores on headphone.com. According to those reviews 595 got 5 star review and the review they wrote on it sounded pretty nice. $200 isn't too bad to begin with so I would now need to find a good amp to match nicely with those headphones but I don't know what I'm looking for.


get some 'better' headphones $100 or so headphones and you can forget the need for a seperate amp.

http://www.headphone.com/products/


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

or my money sais this might be the one to get,

http://www.decware.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1189017032


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Seeing this is a DIY forum you might want to check this out.

http://www.diyforums.org/MAX

Very capable headphone amp that is a good place to start in DIY electronics.


----------



## cronic (Nov 6, 2007)

NaamanF said:


> Seeing this is a DIY forum you might want to check this out.
> 
> http://www.diyforums.org/MAX
> 
> Very capable headphone amp that is a good place to start in DIY electronics.




I agree, this is a fantastic design and a great amp. I am in the process of building one right now. I will keep you posted.


----------

